

How Many Irons Can You Have in the Fire? - mrscotchboy
http://www.escapingthe9to5.com/business-development/how-many-irons-can-you-have-in-the-fire/

======
Mz
Anyone here with multiple irons in the fire who is satisfied with both the
quality of their work and their income from it? I am trying to answer some
hard questions for myself in this regard and hoping that examples will help.

EDIT: Or, alternately, people who failed at this and want to tell their story
of how focusing on one thing worked. Pros and cons can be equally good food
for thought.

Thanks.

